
The world’s top economists made the case for why we still need English majors - dpflan
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/10/19/worlds-top-economists-just-made-case-why-we-still-need-english-majors/
======
Porthos9K
Most writers aren't even making minimum wage as writers, but we need more
storytellers? I'm obviously missing something here...

